# Where to start



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to fish the keys but not sure where to start. I have a smaller flats boat (micro skiff) , I fish fresh water most of the time but it's time to try something new so help me out. Thanks


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Key Largo, Islamorada, Or Marathon.. I have fished all these places up to seven mile bridge.. What is your targeted species? Maybe consider exploring the Everglades.. That is one place I am really wanting to go to..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The waters in the keys are big and powerful. For example, the waves through Vaca Cut are about 3' on the tide changes

Doesn't mean they can't be fished with a small boat, but it does mean you have to be smart and pay attention to the tides when going through channels.

As the other guy said - ENP is a great place with all of the salt water species accounted for. And maybe the best part is that there is ample parking for your truck and trailer.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fishing for fish, never thought about wich ones. Any tips? I qas going to pick up some live shrimp snd keep the cast net close.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Key Biscayne is relatively close. I sometimes put in at Crandon Park Marina. You can hug the mangroves mostly and stay out of any chop there might be in the bay. Be aware of the tides, some spots can get shallow. Fish the mangrove line and the grass beds. There are tolls to get onto the island so have some cash or your sunpass. Shrimp will work fine in there.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I dont fish down there, and never have. However, You could save your self a lot of time hiring a guide for a few trips and learning from him.

Thats what I usually do when I fish somewhere new. It will save you a few dozen trips of frustration.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

I think you may only catch species that are probably already available to you at home.  Their are tarpon, permit, bones (think they are gettin more scarce). Really look into the waters and terrain down there. I have been many times, in bigger boats, and you must know where you are. Navigation is critical. Hire a guide, you will possibly have more fun and no worries of anything. Just catch fish.. The choice is yours, maybe you like to explore. If so a good navigation system can be helpful too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Key Biscayne doesn't accept SunPass, only C-Pass. And it's $9 toll if you have a single axle trailer, then $15 launching fee. 

Bonefish weren't very strong in 2012, but 2011 they were everywhere. I hope for a better 2013.... I would catch 4 bones on fly in an afternoon in 2011, but I only caught two bonefish all of 2012 on fly....


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

DN is right, the keys can produce some rough areas and long crossings ... been there on 18' hewes with a buddy and it gets tough at times. If you have a small skiff (I'm soon in the market myself) Hit G-Earth and look at spots on the west coast ... Naples/Marco. You can shoot across the alley and fish some nice protected areas in the 10k islands and bays for snook, trout, Spanish macs, reds ... usually within minutes of launching. Also down Flamingo way !! really cool country and alot of protected waters ... Just a thought


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

The area around Big Pine Key offers lots of protection.. There's a ramp right at the bridge going over to No Name Key (fee), or one on the north side of the US1 causeway just before you reach Big Pine Key (no fee). The channel on the east side of the island from the bridge north can hold good fishing.. from snapper and tarpon to sharks and grouper.. then enters some good shallow areas wrapping around the islands heading north. We've fished this area several times from a Gladesmen and an Ankona SUV, so you should be OK if the weather is half way decent.


----------

